# Front Yard Fright 2009 Pictures



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

I FINALLY got around to uploading my 2009 pictures to my new Flickr account. Right now I only have construction pictures up, but I will be getting day shots, night shots, kids day pictures, and some pictures from a parade we were in up in a bit.

2009 was a bad year when it came to taking photos of the haunt. I was doing a great job in the beginning, but after running into problems with the city in September and having construction halted for over a week, taking photos was the least of my concerns!

Enjoy!
:jol:.

Front Yard Fright 2009 Construction - a set on Flickr


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Here's some more pictures...

Kids Day
Front Yard Fright 2009 Kids Day - a set on Flickr

Parade
Front Yard Fright 2009 Heritage Days Parade - a set on Flickr

Night Shots
Front Yard Fright 2009 Night Shots - a set on Flickr

Day Shots
Front Yard Fright 2009 Day Shots - a set on Flickr

Let me know what you think!
.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Just got done adding captions to many of the images (Though most are self explanatory)

Check em out!

Also, keep an eye out for 2010 pics coming soon!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

The whole set up look really good. I love the clown on the spin wheel. you did a great job on all the walls in all the different rooms. That is one disgusting bathroom What is in the bowls being served in the dining room?
Very cool props and a very well done job!


----------

